# will a sr20det fit in a 94 sentra.? please help



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

im new to this forum i myself dont own a nissan but i am doing some reaserch for my friend i think he has a 94 sentra (i know itS a SENTRA 4 DOOR. but its auto and he ran 18's at the track. make a long story short, he want more power and he stumbled across a guy with a sr20det for $800. will it fit in his car? the motor was in a, i think, 96 se-r. i know about the motor but not that much, please help. berto ( the motor was imported) FWD


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes it will fit. It's not an easy or inexpensive swap, but a few guys around here have done it, and I commend them for that. Your friend will also need an SR20 ECU $100 which he'll have to have reprogrammed by JWT for $500. or he might be able to get away with using an original SR20DET ECU but this hasn't been done all that often. It'd only run about $100 and not need to be reprogrammed. An SR20DET engine harness, $100. He'll need the tranny from an SR20DE as well, about $450. SR20DE drive shafts, $200. most likely motor mounts as well $60. Did this DET come with an intercooler? If not, he'll likely want to put one in, $100-$300. He'll have a hell of a time building up his auto tranny to handle the HP so he'll likely want to switch over to a manual setup. $$$$. In short, your friend will easily spend another $2000-$2500 in parts alone in addition to the $800 he pays for the SR20DET. Now, if he has to hire any of the work done, he's really going to be in deep. My advice, buy a 5 speed SE-R to do a swap into, or just buy someone's DET swapped SE-R. $800 is about half of what that engine usually goes for, however I'm talking about an imported engine with aroudn 30K miles on it, and I don't know what your $800 would have on it. He ran an 18 eh? I ran a G-tech timed 18 in my 5 speed XE with the A/C on. So I bought an SE-R.


----------

